# [PC-BSD] My laptop is restarting when it is trying to start the X (PCBSD)



## spyfuture (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

I installed the PC-BSD on my hard drive. *W*hen I installed, it asked me for the first reboot so I did it, however after that it is not starting the X and it always makes my laptop restarted like a crashing.

I only saw this error when it tried to get the X: 
	
	



```
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
```

My laptop is an Acer Aspire 5755G. All the information about the laptop you can download here (html file) http://www.filedropper.com/report

Best Regard,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2013)

This is not the PC-BSD forum.

Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | m0N0WALL | pfSense | ArchBSD | kFreeBSD


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

spyfuture said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I installed the PC-BSD on my hard drive. *W*hen I installed, it asked me for the first reboot so I did it, however after that it is not starting the X and it always makes my laptop restarted like a crashing.



Rebooting may not have anything to do with X.



> I only saw this error when it tried to get the X:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is from the boot messages, something to do with a parallel port that most notebooks do not have anyway.



> My laptop is an Acer Aspire 5755G. All the information about the laptop you can download here (html file) http://www.filedropper.com/report



A generic page, and it does not let me see the file, which makes me suspicious.  Try pastebin.com.

Note: this is an i7 notebook with Optimus.  Check the BIOS to see if Optimus can be disabled.  I've been told that Optimus-enabled notebooks might still work with X as long as only Intel KMS is used, and vesa and other non-Intel drivers are not attempted by xorg.conf.


----------

